# Trap Door Landing Board



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I just ordered a 12"x12" bob trap from Foy's and I want to know how big I should make the landing board. 

*NOTE:* I dont race or anything. I have 8 homers but I will allow 4 birds to fly at a time (Im afraid for them to fly away)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they all should fly as a flock as long as no one is on babies or hatching eggs. the landing board make as big as possible no smaller than IMO 20 inches deep and 27 inches long across in front of the trap door. of course you will have to use a settling cage first on that landing board, so the size of the settling cage will dictate how big the landing board is.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> they all should fly as a flock as long as no one is on babies or hatching eggs. the landing board make as big as possible no smaller than IMO 20 inches deep and 27 inches long across in front of the trap door. of course you will have to use a settling cage first on that landing board, so the size of the settling cage will dictate how big the landing board is.


Okay I'll make it 20"x27" or +/- if needed. Umm, I dont really know what a settling cage is but I do have a seperate movable cage on the ground.

Thanks for the input spirit wings, I know I can always count on you!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a settling cage is a cage open at one end to go in front of the trap door, you put birds in it and let them sit there for a half hour before feeding..call them with a feed call and they use the trap, when they use the trap well without hesitation when you call them in to eat then you know they know how to get back in the loft..it is a way for them to be "outside" of the loft but not free until they know how to use the trap door.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Settling Cage on landing board:


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Josepe said:


> Settling Cage on landing board:


Ohh I see. Not sure if i have the materials for it though..

Well thanks Josepe for the picture.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

U Need A Settling Cage So Then They Learn To Go In The Loft .. Or They Will FlY off


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It wouldn't be hard to build, and worth the effort. That's how you teach them to trap. Otherwise they won't know how to get back in. If a hawk comes along, you don't want them trying to figure out how to get back in.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> It wouldn't be hard to build, and worth the effort. That's how you teach them to trap. Otherwise they won't know how to get back in. If a hawk comes along, you don't want them trying to figure out how to get back in.


Thanks for a reply Jay3. I dont think I have enough $$$$ to buy the materials. I guess they will not fly this year, I just bought a bob trap too.. they havent flown since last year October, so yea.. I didnt know I needed a settling cage to use a trap door..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you need it to show them how to use the trap..how else would they know how to get back in? you may beable to find a cage at a yard sale and work on it for your needs.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> you need it to show them how to use the trap..how else would they know how to get back in? you may beable to find a cage at a yard sale and work on it for your needs.


Would food drive them? They always climb on the hardware cloth when I give them food. When I let 1 go, I let her go hungry and she kept climbing on the hardware cloth from the outside trying to get in for food..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Would food drive them? They always climb on the hardware cloth when I give them food. When I let 1 go, I let her go hungry and she kept climbing on the hardware cloth from the outside trying to get in for food..


they do come in for food..that is why you use a feedcall so when they are out they come in through the trap to eat, BUT they have to be shown how to use that trap door and get used to it or they may just hang from the side of the hard wire as you described. the cage is to contain them and show them the only way to get back in is through the trap, if you use the trap the only way they can eat is to use it do not let them in any other way or they get confused. you can't show them how if they are free outdoors and flying around, they may get smart and use it, but you want them to use it as soon as you call them in..not look around and be confused about it.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*Setting cage*

"setting cage". New term for me. 
The things I learn on this sit.
Thanks to all who post.
I don't even know the questions.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some times yard sales have cheap fencing or something you could use. It would be safe enough, as long as you stay there with them when they are outside. Even Craigslist might have some fencing or a cage you could use. It could be cheap.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Some times yard sales have cheap fencing or something you could use. It would be safe enough, as long as you stay there with them when they are outside. Even Craigslist might have some fencing or a cage you could use. It could be cheap.


Deja vu.. I remember seeing a perfect cage for that when I was coming back home.. went threw many small towns with many garage sales. Wow, thats wicked..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That happens all the time. I'm sure you'll come across others.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Back before hawks was a problem. And now when they are not around certion areas. A settling cage or pen was never needed. You could run the young birds throught the trap about three times and then let them sit the loft. AND that was the day after weaning . As the were week winged and learned fast any way. But often in todays world hawks are bad in many areas. Here after the end of March they are not much a problem at all. But in the fall through winter they are. In a away it is thanks to the goverment protection. But when the natural food source is not equal to the demand from so many hawks do they need that protection. Anyway. be sure not to hold your young to long as they get strong in the wing and fly off and get lost. Best to get them out on the loft as early as you can.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

It may only take a day or two to teach them to trap . you can use some cheep chicken wire . nothing special . Once they learn how to go through the bobs than your ready . like I said it does not take long if they all ready flew around your loft ... I know where your coming from on the money thing . You most likely have things in your home to make a settling cage . such as 3 oven racks zipped tied together . Who cares what it looks like your the only one who is going to see it .


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe this should be enough materials to build the landing board and settling cage. Am I right?  I found some materials in my attic..


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

holy cow you almost got enough there to build a small loft


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Fow show... lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful! Great start! Now get building.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Wonderful! Great start! Now get building.


Right on it when the bob trap arrives. Don't want to build something that doesn't fit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm sure you'll do a good job. You can share pics when it's done. Glad you had all that stuff around.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm trying to make plans ahead. Could someone tell me what I need to build on the settling cage? Like doors?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all I did was google image settling cage for pigeons and came up with a few pics. here.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3220/2764620693_cdbcae649a.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b399/wonword/pigeons/ybtraining1.jpg

http://www.redroselofts.com/images/gothard-5.jpg

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/Settling_Cage_004.JPG


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Well guys. The trap door and the landing board is finished! It took me 5 hours to complete it and I am exhausted, pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good for you! Looking forward to pics!


----------



## CMH1211 (Mar 10, 2013)

Pics or it didnt happen! Lol


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

CMH1211 said:


> Pics or it didnt happen! Lol


Haha! I'm in school right now, I'll upload them when I get home. Sorry!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I will not be home until 4 or 5 PM (central US time). My pigeons are my witnesses as they were scared at first but then later, they didn't care anymore. 

*This is not an excuse, I am seriously at school. I am going to pick up more pigeons after school too, I will post pictures of them too!!*


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

*Hello eveyone. First off, I am SORRY if my build does not meet your regulations of a proper build, I can only do what I could.* This took me ~5 hours to build. I build EVERYTHING by myself, even the loft (little help from my bro). I can only build to my best, if it isnt good enough, I cant help it. But here it is, the finished TRAP DOOR and LANDING BOARD! I hope you enjoy it too! 

Sorry for the wait, I got more new pigeons too!!

*Look at them here!* http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2487


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I also finished the "Settling cage" too! Woot-Woot!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

you did a really good job. thats awesome!


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Lookin' Good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That'll work!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With the large holes on the wire on the loft, rodents can get in. I would use hardware clothe, 1/2 inch.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> With the large holes on the wire on the loft, rodents can get in. I would use hardware clothe, 1/2 inch.


That is what I only have. If you are talking about the green wires towards the bottom, its temp (plywood goes there) because the plywood was blocking the landing board.


----------



## Cgosch (Jul 31, 2011)

If you set your young birds out before they are old enough to " fly away ", they will enter the trap either when they are hungry or late in the day. They will learn from the older birds. I have raised many a young and never used a settling cage.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you to all that commented. "Hard work" pays off!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

good job!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

spirit wings said:


> good job!


Thank you very much spirit wings. Also, thanks for telling me about the settling cage too!

Thanks to all that pitched in their advices and comments too! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is more shots of the TRAP DOOR/ LANDING BOARD/ SETTLING CAGE.

The settling cage IS removable.

Enjoy!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> That is what I only have. If you are talking about the green wires towards the bottom, its temp (plywood goes there) because the plywood was blocking the landing board.


No. I was referring to the wire on top. I hadn't noticed the bottom wire. Anything larger than 1/2 inch hardware cloth will let in rodents. They will make your birds sick with Salmonella/Paratyphoid, and rats will kill them. Just not worth taking the chance.


----------

